
Intel Skylake/Kaby Lake processors: broken hyper-threading - throwaway2048
https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2017/06/msg01010.html
======
blackflame7000
"If your processor model (listed in /proc/cpuinfo) is 78 or 94, and the
stepping is 3, install the non-free "intel-microcode" package"

Why in the world isnt this free?

